# Guangzhou Living expenses



## londonexpat

I am wondering if anyone can help me to understand what the average cost of living in Guangzhou as I am planning on bringing my family (My wife, two children aged 4 and 6 band I) in May to live indefinitely. I have tried searching the internet but have become very confused.

If anyone can help I would be most appreciative.

1.	3 or 4 bed furnished apartment (With air conditioning)

2.	3 or 4 bed unfurnished apartment (With air conditioning)

3.	3 or 4 bed furnished house/villa (With air conditioning)

4.	3 or 4 bed unfurnished house/villa (With air conditioning)

5.	Broadband connection (monthly)

6.	Average monthly food bill for 2 adults and 2 children

7.	Hourly rate of a translator

8.	Hourly rate of a driver with a car

9.	Taxi journey for 5 kilometres

10.	1 litre of bottled water

11.	1 litre of cow's milk

12.	1 litre of fruit juice

13.	1 bottle of wine

14.	1 kilo of beef meat

15.	1 kilo of pork meat

16.	chicken

17.	1 kilo of rice

18.	kilo of apples

19.	1 kilo of bananas

20.	kilo pasta

21.	1 kilo tomatoes

22.	English school and all ancillary expenses for a 6 year old girl 

23.	Average monthly electricity bill

24.	Average monthly water bill

25.	Large flat screen television

26.	Meal for 4 in MacDonald's

27.	Meal for 4 in a good local restaurant

28.	First class Return journey to Hong Kong by train
Thank you to anyone that can help me with any of this questions.


----------



## sandyzeng

have you been here in Guangzhou?
If yes,then i think you already got the answer~


----------



## Sonrisa

sandyzeng said:


> have you been here in Guangzhou?
> If yes,then i think you already got the answer~


lol, that's probably the most unhelpful answer I have seen in a while


----------



## sandyzeng

:d:d:d


----------



## SillyMan

Did you figure all of that stuff out?


----------



## jim42

*Money exchange*



SillyMan said:


> Did you figure all of that stuff out?


What is that in USD(roughly)? Thanks


----------



## dj_freace2002

you are already in Guangzhou?
But in general living in Guangzhou with 2 kids isn't cheap at all.
I think around 40.000 RMB it depends what lifestyle you have.
And then you still need to pay the school for the kids 
So mostly properly you end up by 60.000RMB per month!


----------



## visionsen

One of the best place to live in Guangzhou is Zhujiang New Town. It cost about 4200-5000 rmb which is about 700 - 800 us dollars for a two rooms apartment a month. It's a new town just built almost everything is new here.


----------

